
“Money doesn't interest me” – Creator of Blender talks about its future - Ralfp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEWOTZnFeg
======
Ralfp
The interview is long one, but I've found Tom's observations on creating and
running open source projects very insightful and interesting.

